# Mango Sherbet??? Hibiscus...



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 16, 2008)

This plant so far this year has been blooming.. what I call 'Orange Sherbet'?







Then this morning I noticed 2 blooms.. new colors..











What a flavor.. huh?

nerd


----------



## Josh (Jun 16, 2008)

they look refreshing and soft enough to eat. too bad im not one of your RFs!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 16, 2008)

They are beautiful double blooms. Intersting that the color changed. I wonder if it is in the nutrients like Hydrenga change color if more (I think) lime is added. Josh is right they do look refreshing. Heck Terry I'm not one of your RF but I'd eat them.  I know it sounds silly but I have at least tasted a lot of the plants my shelled kids eat.


----------



## Chucky (Jun 16, 2008)

Ahhhh, it's Banana Daquiri


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 16, 2008)

From the looks of the 'buds'.. the old "2 different colors" on the same plant!

nerd


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 16, 2008)

josh said:


> they look refreshing and soft enough to eat. too bad im not one of your RFs!



YEAH!.. that's it Josh..

"refreshing" - like a pastel..

nerd


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow Terry, lucky you two for the price of one.


----------



## Isa (Jun 16, 2008)

Very nice Pics Terry

I really like the color. It is like the color of a sunshine 

Isa


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 16, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> I know it sounds silly but I have at least tasted a lot of the plants my shelled kids eat.



Robyn, nice to know I am not the only one who tries stuff every so often.


----------

